# Facebook and youtube does not open

## caaarlos

Hello guys,

    I've having problems to connect to facebook and youtube. Facebook open but if I try to click on anything the site start loading but one error message are showed. "No data recevid". And youtube does not load videos. And the funny fact is that every other site works perfectly... another funny fact is that on the same network an windows pc can load everything just fine. Hope you guys can solve this :]

----------

## jpc22

Maybe a flash-player issue.  Which version do you have and does flash work on other websites?

----------

## BillWho

caaarlos,

If you're using firefox or a browser that supports plugins do you have one installed that blocks flash   :Question: 

----------

## caaarlos

Hello,

       I'm using flash player 11 ( I think). But this night I'm going home and see what version. I'm using ad block and my friend too. I'll try it this night and post the results! In Windows we use ad block too and nothing happens.

Thanks!

----------

## caaarlos

Hello,

     I'm using flash player 11.5, and I reset flash player setings, erased my google chrome settings and I removed ad block, but my problems still heppens (no youtube, no facebook and now no hotmail.com.

     Please I need some help, I cant use my gentoo because of thoso problems ;//

Thanks.

----------

## caaarlos

Hello,

     I'm using flash player 11.5, and I reset flash player setings, erased my google chrome settings and I removed ad block, but my problems still heppens (no youtube, no facebook and now no hotmail.com.

     Please I need some help, I cant use my gentoo because of these problems ;//

Thanks.

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

Have you installed adobe flash plugin from portage and set your browser to use that instead of the pepper-flash that chrome/chromium uses? That could see if it is a version issue or something like that.

This doesn't sound like a flash issue though, when flash crashes pages still load.

Have you tried other browsers (firefox-bin, opera) to see if it is browser specific?

----------

